# Hive fleet Ulfhednar



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, here is a log for my expanding swarm so I could get some comments and criticisms. It is also here just to remind myself that have a Tyranid battle force to complete. The last time I got the battle force, it took me about a Year and a half to complete, and that was just for a apocalypse battle. Anyways, here is the first model. I'm going to put off painting until I get the brood done.









Most of my models will have a coming out of the ground theme.

These are just models that I scraped together out of spare bits on Thursday because I was bored out of my mind (I just got the battle force today).
























I'm Probably going to run this thing as a Zoanthrope stand in, more maybe just as a tyranids objective marker
















And this little guy will lead my pack of rippers.

Well, any comments will be greatly appreciated.

P.S. Just curious, what is the average age of the people you know who play warhammer. My parents are constantly claiming this is a child's games, since a large chunk of the customers at the store I go to are roughly middle school age.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Most people I see are around 20-40, me being 33. 

If your parents bug you too much about it being a kids game, ask him if you could give up the game and join a gang and do drugs instead.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good...

Im 33 and have only just started in the hobby...


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Promising, I like the coming out of the ground theme, reminds me of the emergence hole scenes from GOW, just make sure you trim those mould-lines if you haven't already, they'll show up quite a bit when you've primed the models, which would be a shame indeed.

I look forward to seeing more


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Spent some time today making a couple more genestealers, and salvaging some from the diorama I made for the conversion contest.

here be the pictures
















For some reason, this one just reminds me of a zergling

















This one screams "Give me a hug"

















Frog legs, anyone?

















Not quite so happy with how this came out, but not quite sure how to fix it.









And the salvaged one.

Is you could see, I'm a firm believer in waste not, want not. Besides, You could get two models for the price of one. :biggrin: Any feedback and criticisms will hopefully lead to a better model.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Another day and another couple of models finished.
Here's a couple brood shots.
















The new additions are the third from the right in the first picture, and the edge ones from the second.

Also finished half of my hormagaunts.
































Really liked how the last one came out.

Please c&c. It is appreciated

P.S. Should I be depressed at the lack of commentary?


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

No. I find unless your stuff is of Golden Daemon quality you'll usually only get a select group of people posting. Doesn't make your stuff any less worthy.

BTW, as far as the age thing goes I'm 31 and definitely not the oldest at my gaming locale of choice.

Personally I'm not a fan of the whole coming out of the ground thing. Definitely makes me think of 'unburrowing' zerg to much. Particularly the ones heading into the ground. I mean its an interesting idea and could definitely be developed into something truly unique, so don't think badly cause of what I say.

The MAIN issue I can see with some of these... particularly ones with only a little bit showing, is LoS issues. Hard to try and draw true LoS to those models when they barely exist on the base.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

That is a good idea u have going whit you're nids but as Rindaris all ready said there is going to bee some problems white LoS cause some of you're models barely exist on the base.

when it comes to the age issue, i myself are 16 but for example one of my friends dad is 40 and has been playing Warhammer for about 5 years. This is a hobby where age doesn't have to do so much whit.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Here are two extremely heavily converted warriors.

The Mini-fex
























This will probably be one of my centerpiece models for my army.

The Exophant
















I think I might have over-converted on this model. It ended up looking more like a Epic model then a Tyranid warrior T_T Oh well. I originally was planning to make this into a love-child of a exocrine and a hierophant, but one thing led to another a here it is. If they will let me use it as a warrior, it has a Barbed Strangeler, spinefists and extended Caraprace.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

The Exophant makes me want to buy tyranid stuff and hack it up. I like the idea of scything arms as legs. The gun sticking out of his back is a little much. But still. Pretty kouhl stuff.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Some cool, if unconventional, stuff here. I particularly like minifex ("He's an exact duplicate, but one-eighth the size"). Just watch those mould lines - you've got a few pretty heinous ones, particularly on the 'Stealers.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Spent some more time working on the models. Here they are.

Ravenor Warrior








I originally was thinking of making this into a mini-trygon, but it has been done already, the ravenors, so I scrapped that idea and went with a straightforward warrior design.

Old schooler
















This was yet another scrapped miniaturization project. I had planned for this to be a Heirodule, but I found there was a lack of large armor plates to bulk up the body, and then I realized it looks a tiny bit similar to the first edition Zoantrope, so I added some stuff to it in order to make it even more similar.

Raptor
















I had an extra pair of warrior legs from the previous conversions, and when it was combined with the guant body, reminded me of velocipraptors, so I crunched a couple of bits together and made this. I'm planning to cut off a bit more if the Genestealer talon, so that it will not be sticking so far out from the head.

Brood leaders
















I wanted something special for my brood leaders, so i did a bit of a minor conversion on them.

Temp-fex
















I had originally wanted this as a bile-beast from the codex, but looking at the ranged weps rules, decided i wanted more template weapons, so I gave it deathspitters instead of devourers. The thorns on its back reminds me of hunters from the Halo series for some odd reason.

This pretty much finished the battle force. The rest of the gaunts will be very vanilla, however, i might just continue adding some more of my burrowing genestealers if I have time. I might be able to start painting them sometime next week.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man these conversions are sick. I love the whole coming out of the ground thing for one and that one warrior that kinda looks like a mini fex is sweet as hell too. Looking forward to seeing this get some paint on them now.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, i never saw this thread before, glad I have!

I, too, love that comin out the gorund theme.

And the conversions really are sick..And 'Nidy!


----------



## dagoosefather (Jun 12, 2008)

looks awsome man, i love the mini-fex. gives me some ideas on what to do with all my bits

as for age im 28 and most o the guys i play with are around the same age dont let it bug ya :biggrin:


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay, this will be the last post have on the building of my army until I go buy something else or I get bored and start converting weapons again ^_^. Part of me s still amazed that I managed to complete the whole battle force in a week, considering it took me 78 weeks to finish the one before. Next week will be for painting. Anyways, here's more bit recycling.

Crabby
















It is a Carnifex with crushing and rending claws. the Acid maw will count as a normal head during normal games, but will count as is for apoc games.

Screamer
















Nothing that special about this guy, just a regular screamer-killer.

Leeches
















Since I had way too many left over Poison sacs, I decided to use then as a ripper base, poisoning the living digesting the dead. I have another with with a similar theme but the camera ran out of power.

Objective markers
























Some more bitbashing, but still fully usable objective markers that make sense. 

I'll try to get a full army shot tomorrow, along with the army list. Well, Please do try to C&C.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

looking good so far, nice theme of them coming out of the ground, and the mini-fex is awesome! as for age range, my group of gaming buddies are all 21/22, but theres lots of people older that play at the local GW.

I have a question though, do you use super glue for all your models? 
only asking because of the tell tale white stains, if you are using super glue for your plastics, i would recommend switching to poly cement, the GW stuff is brilliant as it actually melts the two components together!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Are those... bits of crabs?! Holy hell. You're mad. That, or I am. Well, maybe both. But it does seem strangely appropriate to build your Tyrannoforms using actual biomass. I'd salute you, but just now I'm holding in the vomit.

And yes, plastic glue is very, very good - if you're one hundred and forty per cent certain that you'll never, ever want to take something apart again. For myself, I find that Superglue works admirably.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> And yes, plastic glue is very, very good - if you're one hundred and forty per cent certain that you'll never, ever want to take something apart again.


very true, i have a marines body and legs that wont come apart, but i want the chest plate cause its the sergeant one


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes they are bits of crabs. I'm Asian, and a frequent diner at a Chinese buffet, so there are plenty of chances of getting crab legs and claws, clam shell, and other shellfish shells. they work perfectly for Tyranids, since they are a mainly organic. Any ways, they have been allowed to dry for around a week and a half, so all perishable stuff has been dehydrated so they no longer smell crabby. So why the vomit?


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Heh. Well, the comment was more tongue-in-cheek than anything - there was no actual vomit involved. I've still got to admit that I find the concept a bit... icky, but less so now that you've reassured me that it's all relatively hygienic. And I've got to admit, it's rather effective.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

It's good for spines, miasma vents, and gun barrels. Very effective.

Anyways, Here is the other ripper swarm from last night.








It seems that the mini-rippers have a taste for DE meat.

And here is a full army shot. 








yeah, It shocked me at how much units I actually had in my swarm. The scorpion on the left is a Scratch built, and the thread for it is somewhere in the logs. 

Here is the non-superheavy army shot









And here are the units that I made from the most recent Battle force. 








Yeah...
So basically, for the price of 
8 Termaguants
8 Hormaguants
8 Genestealers
3 Warriors
2 Ripper bases
and 1 Carnifex 

I managed to squeeze out
11 Termaguants
4 Hormaguants
20 Genestealers
5 Warriors
4 Ripper bases
and 3 Carnifexes (or Carnifexi?)
Not bad. Not bad at all. ^_^


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

awesome conversions dude, nids are so spoilt for conversions. but maybe i'll go buy another chaos battle force and see what i come up with


----------

